# Digital Aquatics Controler



## skfish (Aug 18, 2011)

I recently upgraded to a 75 gal  and am thinking about ordering Digital Aquatics Reefkeeper Lite Aquarium Controller (L1) mainly to keep under the stand neat. Does anyone have one of these? How reliable has it been?
Thanks,
Rob


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

A bunch of us have these. I have 2. They are very reliable if you have a complex setup. But if you only need it for controller a heater, a Ranco from jehmco is cheaper and probably even more reliable. I use mine to control powerheads, lights, moonlights, and my heaters.


----------



## skfish (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm looking to have it control the heater, lights and powerheads.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think you'll love it. And if you have fairly high flow, the standby/feeding function is very nice. I have one that's just one PC4 and the unit running pumps, filter and lights and heater. My 100 gallon cube is running 2 banks of lights, 4 moonlights, 3 powerheads, an Eheim 2078, a Hydro ETH heater with the moonlight module and 2 PC4's. For $127 bucks, it's still a good value, although I got my first one for $109 when they were first introducing it. I wish I would have gotten 4 of them then. I have a Ranco on my 125 gallon that's not running the controller and it's just a rat's nest of timers and plugs.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Agree with Gary. Highly recommended and well-worth the money. Consider the timer you eliminated and the "cool factor"


----------



## skfish (Aug 18, 2011)

"cool factor" is always a good feature.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## skfish (Aug 18, 2011)

Gary,

How bright are the moonlights?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

They're not very bright. I am currently using the Moonlight controller when comes with 2 white modules (you can get them with blue ones too) plus 2x Ecoplus moonlights. The Ecoplus are 3/4 watt and are at least 2x as bright. But it depends on the size and depth of your tank. Mine is 30x30x24" so if I added 4 more white ones there would be enough light for night viewing. As is, it's more than enough with the 2 Ecoplus to help.


----------

